# 2007 Trek Pics



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

Some of them look pretty good...


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics! 

Though I find these Klein pics pretty interesting... all carbon kleins on the way?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

they look boring as hell compared to what P1 could do ......... if you were running Trek production or marketing would you not put some crazy paint on those bikes or what? Who are they targeting, senior citzs?? wtf


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

CARBON110 said:


> they look boring as hell compared to what P1 could do ......... if you were running Trek production or marketing would you not put some crazy paint on those bikes or what? Who are they targeting, senior citzs?? wtf


Are you referring to the Treks or the Kleins?


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

WOW

Is Klein still alive?


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Har said:


> WOW
> 
> Is Klein still alive?


They're coming back! :thumbsup:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Next year's colors don't look all that exciting, especially the TTX. Geez I thought Discovery's TTX was nice but a little 'too blue'. These 2 are yuck!!!! What happened to this year's black? And, I guess apart from Team Discovery colors, the other 'normal' colors won't be as nice I'm afraid. Unless they make em in popular Project One colors and have more variety choices in Project One. That would be a different story. By the way, how'd you get the pics of the 07 Treks? This year's models look better so far. Just a thought. If you're not a discovery fan and wanna get a Trek, then you might be having trouble picking out a nice bike if you don't go Project One (if you don't want 06 or prior models)


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> the other 'normal' colors won't be as nice I'm afraid. Unless they make em in popular Project One colors and have more variety choices in Project One. That would be a different story.


The Equinox 9.5 TTX will, in fact, be available in the Project One "Flying Ace" paint scheme...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

What's your source for this? So, if this is true, then the 07 TTX would come in FOUR different colors? Red, Yellow, Flying Ace and Discovery Blue ?? Wow... That's a lot of combinations. Where do the guys find the 07 pictures anyway?


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

There was another thread on a different forum board where a bunch of people put there heads together and figured out the links. That's at least the first time I had seen them.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=207635


----------



## RoadBikeRider (Sep 15, 2005)

*More links to 2007 Madone*

more links to 2007 Madone

http://www3.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2007/road/madonessl69.html#
http://www3.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2007/road/madonesl52.html#
http://www3.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2007/road/madonesl59.html#largerview
http://www3.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2007/road/madone50.html#largerview


----------



## RoadBikeRider (Sep 15, 2005)

*TREK 2007 Bike Preview*

http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2007_preview.html


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

sooooo, how about the prices? What's with the forks on hte 6.9s? Hope they are not full carbon =|


----------



## JohnnyCat (Jan 22, 2004)

*So is the madone 5.0 replacing the 5.2 with the fin*

I was hoping to see the fin this year; not because I was crazy about its look but I wanted it not to be a gimmick. Since they scrapped it I think we all know the answer. Too bad, I thought it made the bikes look more interesting, however if it serves no purpose glad to see it gone.

Pretty pathetic how they have the madone 5.2 listed as bike of the month on the website. "This bike is the best...and you won't be seeing it again."

Maybe they will bring the fin back and all their contradictions will be laid to rest, but I doubt it. Pretty lame.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

JohnnyCat said:


> I was hoping to see the fin this year; not because I was crazy about its look but I wanted it not to be a gimmick. Since they scrapped it I think we all know the answer. Too bad, I thought it made the bikes look more interesting, however if it serves no purpose glad to see it gone.
> 
> Pretty pathetic how they have the madone 5.2 listed as bike of the month on the website. "This bike is the best...and you won't be seeing it again."
> 
> Maybe they will bring the fin back and all their contradictions will be laid to rest, but I doubt it. Pretty lame.


Nothing lame or gimmicky about it, Johnny. The fin <i>does</i> provide a benefit, albiet very small. It was simply decided that the ~50 grams of weight savings was more valuable than the small benefit of the fin.


----------



## JohnnyCat (Jan 22, 2004)

*I hear ya*

I bet they wouldn't lie that it is more aerodynamic, but since they scrapped it it tells me they couldn't make the concept work. They also got rid of the shaped down tube.

I have a feeling they tested the aerodynamics of just the frames and claimed it saved you a minute per 200k. I'm betting when a rider is slapped on the bike it doesn't help nearly as much.

The extra weight, the hyped aero benefits, the slightly worse ride qualities, and the fact the pros don't ride/like the aero design all led to its death. Also a majority of people didn't like the look. I did, but whatever.

I hated to see it go, because I love when bike companies focus on aero improvements on roadbikes.

For solo breakaways I'm starting to think an old 30 pound steel bike (very narrow tubes) would be better than a cannondale. Those tubes on the new systemsix are huge. However, when a rider gets on the bike maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

JohnnyCat said:


> I hated to see it go, because I love when bike companies focus on aero improvements on roadbikes.


I hate to see it go, too. I simply like the look and the story (that the shape is directly influenced by fluid dynamics) behind it.



JohnnyCat said:


> For solo breakaways I'm starting to think an old 30 pound steel bike (very narrow tubes) would be better than a cannondale. Those tubes on the new systemsix are huge. However, when a rider gets on the bike maybe it doesn't matter.


Provided the tubing cross-section was consistent between the two samples, small tubing would be better. It would have smaller and weaker base separation, which would, in turn, produce comparatively less drag than larger tubing.

Also, the local airflow (in this case, the air parcel surrounding frame tubing) doesn't care whether there is a rider on the bicycle. So long as it is being propelled through air, the same drag will be produced.


----------



## quiller (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you, RoadBikeRider, for the 2007 preview link!!! Been wondering what changes they made to the 7.5 FX. Seems like a nice jump in components and a rockin' new paint job! Now we just have to wait until September or so.

JP


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

What are the specs for the 2007 5000?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

SuperB said:


> What are the specs for the 2007 5000?


Frameset
SIZES 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 62 cm
FRAME TCT Carbon
FORK Bontrager Approved, carbon

Wheels
WHEELS Bontrager Select
TIRES Bontrager Race Lite, 700x23c

Drivetrain
SHIFTERS Shimano 105 STI, 10 speed
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano 105
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Ultegra
CRANKSET Shimano 105 52/39 or 50/39/30
CASSETTE Shimano 105, 12-25, 10 speed
PEDALS N/A

Components
SADDLE Bontrager Race
SEATPOST Bontrager Carbon
HANDLEBARS Bontrager Select VR, 31.8mm
STEM Bontrager Select, 7 degree, 31.8mm
HEADSET Aheadset Slimstak w/cartridge bearings, sealed, alloy
BRAKESET Cane Creek 3 w/Shimano 105 STI levers


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

*I'm not a senior but getting older.*

I'm 40 & own 3 klein bikes. One aspect of the Klein's i like is the paint. All bikes these days are painted to look like a billboard with comic book graphics & marketing slogans. Maybe i am getting old but i would buy the klein pictured above over any trek, c,dale or giant on the market. The fact that the Klein is just a better bike than the c'dale & the giant is a plus!


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> Frameset
> SIZES 50, 52, 54, 56, 58, 60, 62 cm
> FRAME TCT Carbon
> FORK Bontrager Approved, carbon
> ...


I just got mine this week. It came stock, but aslightly different (better in my opinion) than the specs on tTrek's site.

The crank (triple) is Bontrager race, not Shimano 105 and the fron der is Ultegra rather than 105.

I love it!!!!


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm 24 and prefer Kleins more than any other bike. The paint and styling make them look so classy. If they do come out with an all carbon bike I think I will be going that route for my new race bike over the look or mercks. Currently racing a 2004 Klein Aura X and decided this upcoming season is time for an all carbon bike.


----------

